# The Ford Girl Bought a Chevy! :)



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Check out my new ride!  I'm extremely proud of it.  It's a 2000 Chevy Impala, the first Chevy I've owned! This is a REALLY nice car and we got an extremely good deal... about 2k less than bluebook.  It's got so many options I can't even think of them all! It's the top of the line model. It's got a 3.8 v6, all power everything including the seats, it shows you the outside temperature, compus, mpg your getting, mpg you got to go... ect. Brand new set of tires, A/C that will freeze your booty out of the car.. lol Baby car seat fits like a charm :clap: It's got 150k miles on it and has been very well maintained. It was a trade in from an older person. I think it only had one owner because in the glove box is a little safety tag made out of paper thats still attached to the glove box after 10 years! wow! Everyone please wish me the best luck ever with this car! lol I hope it doesn't let me down. Don't tell Ford that I fell in love with a Chevy haha


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Noooooo!!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Noooooo!!!!!


I know I know... but it's not like I bought a camaro or anything hahaha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Saw it earlier! Looks Sweet!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks very much!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I know I know... but it's not like I bought a camaro or anything hahaha


Oh no you did not just talk trash about a Camaro!:rofl:

Sweet looking ride.Congrats!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow looks really good, they really kept it up!!:clap:



P.S. I have always been a Chevy girl lol but I drive a Chrysler 300:hammer:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks pretty freaking clean for having 150k! Nice!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet ride miss lady, very Mommy like


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the compliments.  But we found out today the gas gauge isn't working properly... it said it was full when its not and then it just plunged to empty and the gas light came on. Ugh.. oh well we'll just have to manually keep track of it ourselves I guess.... It's not the worst thing that can happen! lol So I'm not really complaining.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks good Megan!! I'm so happy for you! I saw your posts about it on FB, but didn't respond, sorry  I got myself a nice lil ride last week for my birthday, lol. Got an 88 Honda Accord with 178,000 miles on it. Needs some minor repairs, but it's all good! I'm glad you got a good ride, and won't be stuck anymore! Best of luck to you and yours! I'm proud of you!

ETA: Psst.. I'm really a Chevy girl myself.. love me some Camaro, but beggers can't be choosers, and when you find a car for $300 that needs about $150-$200 worth of work, it's money well spent!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i like it!!!!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Looks good Megan!! I'm so happy for you! I saw your posts about it on FB, but didn't respond, sorry  I got myself a nice lil ride last week for my birthday, lol. Got an 88 Honda Accord with 178,000 miles on it. Needs some minor repairs, but it's all good! I'm glad you got a good ride, and won't be stuck anymore! Best of luck to you and yours! I'm proud of you!
> 
> ETA: Psst.. I'm really a Chevy girl myself.. love me some Camaro, but beggers can't be choosers, and when you find a car for $300 that needs about $150-$200 worth of work, it's money well spent!


Shoot, not too mention that if taken care of, that Accord will get you anothing 100k miles at least. I've known plenty of people with Accords with well over 200k. Those things were just plain bullet proof. Don't know if the newer ones are the same but those from the 80's/90's were/are great!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats awesome Bev! I hope you have better luck with your accord than I did. Mine was a money pit. It had a bad oil leak we didn't know about when we got it. It was an "in between" car lol The crappy cars we drive until we can come up with a good one again. lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Thats awesome Bev! I hope you have better luck with your accord than I did. Mine was a money pit. It had a bad oil leak we didn't know about when we got it. It was an "in between" car lol The crappy cars we drive until we can come up with a good one again. lol


Lol! Well, this isn't my first Honda, so I'm good in that department. Now, if I only had a friend with a garage where I could do the work myself, I'd be in great shape, lol.. hate having to pay for parts and labor when I know I can do the labor myself! But, I totally understand where you're coming from. My major concern right now is getting the timing adjusted on it.. it's set all the way to the left, and is causing it to idle at 2500-3000 rpms... it jerks when I shift gears, and sometimes sounds like the tranny is gonna jump right out the hood on me! But, after that, I'll need an oil change and a tune up. Not so much worried about the muffler/tail pipe right now as that's not a major factor in the driving ability of the car. But, Ole Betsy's runnin good so far. I've discovered that my radiator cap doesn't fit too tightly, so I've got to get a new one b/c there's no leak anywhere in the radiator, but every couple of days when I've been doing some serious runnin around, it acts like it's overheating and boils over from under the cap.. so, that's another important issue to deal with. Then need to get the oil changed, and I believe I have a small leak there... gotta hit the highway and blow the engine out one good time since I don't know how long it's been sitting. It was in an accident, and had to be towed here from ATL, but she's got new spark plugs and hoses, my vaccum hose is a little too tight too, but that's nothing to adjust. But, I dont' wanna bore you with my primative knowledge of mechanics, so I'll just leave it at that.. lol. Thanks for the congrats, and I hope you have the best of luck with your new Impala!! Although, I must say, I love the older ones better.. the classics... ya know!?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just stick with chevy and forget about them fords... Nice car you got there. Looks like the owner before you took real good care of it, body is in good shape judging by the pictures you posted. And don't worry it won't let you down.

Funny thing is I just bought a new chevy myself(not trying to highjack the thread)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Man that is one clean looking truck. I really love the lift kit on it! What year is it? What motor does it have in it?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Man that is one clean looking truck. I really love the lift kit on it! What year is it? What motor does it have in it?


Its an 05 with a 5.3l v8 in it, I'm gettin ready to start working on that motor,
Me and my wife have been lookin for truck for quiet sometime now finally found one at good price..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Thanks everyone, I appreciate the compliments.  But we found out today the gas gauge isn't working properly... it said it was full when its not and then it just plunged to empty and the gas light came on. Ugh.. oh well we'll just have to manually keep track of it ourselves I guess.... It's not the worst thing that can happen! lol So I'm not really complaining.


You should get that checked out because I had the same problem in my Cadillac STS and my Escalade and both times I ended up having to replace my fuel pump.


----------

